# Cheap people.....



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok, lately I've noticed people who are cheap to the extreme of being nasty. For example serving up food and beverage beyond its use by date, asking for huge discounts at THRIFT stores! Saving the 'clean' half of their paper napkin and then trimming it and handing the 'clean' napkin out to the next guest that stops by. 

I'm not talking people in poverty, I'm talking people who have their hand out for anything they can get and when they get it they take as much as they can, good example of this is the person who takes 5 free/complimentary calendars instead of one or two, or they take 10 free pens etc.....

I'm so tired of these people.....why do some people have to be so greedy and so cheap? 

What's the cheapest thing you've seen someone do?

Ps. When you have company come over, don't reheat yesterday's coffee, please honor your guest and make them feel welcome by making a fresh pot!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

The people who steal all the pennies out of the "give a penny, take a penny" tray at the cash register...rude!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my, that all creeps me out!

I have seen people ask for large discounts at thrift stores or even business around town.. drives me up the wall. I always pay full price if I can help it.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Hence why I avoid people lol.

Its just the way people live nowadays


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Oh my, that all creeps me out!
> 
> I have seen people ask for large discounts at thrift stores or even business around town.. drives me up the wall. I always pay full price if I can help it.


It's one thing to be smart with your money and take advantage of sales when they're on, it's also ok to ask for the 'best' price on big ticket items, especially things like cars and such, anything is negotiable - however going without milk for two weeks because you're waiting for the big sale at the supermarket to get a discount of twenty cents a jug is just ridiculous!! 

And the funniest thing I saw someone do was drive to 5 or 6 different supermarkets to buy 5 or 6 different items - they failed to realize that the extra 10-12 km's they drove to save a few bucks actually defeated the whole purpose of their money saving mission!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Muppetgirl said:


> It's one thing to be smart with your money and take advantage of sales when they're on, it's also ok to ask for the 'best' price on big ticket items, especially things like cars and such, anything is negotiable


I agree but demanding a discount on an already resonably priced item when (IMOP) it isn't deserved (like I am in college but I'm not struggling so I don't take any college discounts for family owned businesses.. only larger ones since they can manage it better I guess?)


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Muppetgirl said:


> It's one thing to be smart with your money and take advantage of sales when they're on, it's also ok to ask for the 'best' price on big ticket items, especially things like cars and such, anything is negotiable - however going without milk for two weeks because you're waiting for the big sale at the supermarket to get a discount of twenty cents a jug is just ridiculous!!
> 
> And the funniest thing I saw someone do was drive to 5 or 6 different supermarkets to buy 5 or 6 different items - they failed to realize that the extra 10-12 km's they drove to save a few bucks actually defeated the whole purpose of their money saving mission!!!


Gah!!!! Years of trying to break my other half of that and wasn't successful. Took that big spike in gas prices to get her to finally realize she was burning more money in gas than she was saving.

I think it's the entitlement society we've been growing that's led to this type of behavior. You don't need it and they do so it's OK to take what ever they think they need. 

Quick story on that. My parents neighbors bought a house just down the road from them. They are farmers and wanted the piece for the land, planned on fixing up the house and using it as a rental. The house was broken into and all the appliances stolen. Couple days later the police find 3 families squatting in a house whose owners were on a 3 month European vacation. They found stolen goods (including those appliances) in the garage, I would guess to sell them on Craigslist but don't know for sure. This was the excuse police were given when asked why they broke into the house to live and took those appliances. 

"No one was using the house or that stuff and we needed it. If they didn't want us to have it they would of been using it themselves."

First time I ran into this attitude was senior year in HS. Guy I know stole something from a teacher and his excuse was if the teacher wanted it he would of locked it up. Since it wasn't locked up he didn't want it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I know a gal who now owns 4 horses, a big honkin trailer, numerous saddles and said she couldn't afford salt for the horses. Yet there's always booze money.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My parents knew a guy that took napkins from cafes, used one side as toilet paper, let it dry by the toilet and then proceeded to use the other side. Ultra gross!!!!! When this man passed away, with all the money he saved in toilet paper, he left his children a small fortune, lol!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

waresbear said:


> My parents knew a guy that took napkins from cafes, used one side as toilet paper, let it dry by the toilet and then proceeded to use the other side. Ultra gross!!!!! When this man passed away, with all the money he saved in toilet paper, he left his children a small fortune, lol!




:shock: *shudder* just no. No.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah, I think my children would rather have me use toilet paper only once rather than leave them lots of money.....or maybe not??? LOL!!!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

waresbear said:


> My parents knew a guy that took napkins from cafes, used one side as toilet paper, let it dry by the toilet and then proceeded to use the other side. Ultra gross!!!!! When this man passed away, with all the money he saved in toilet paper, he left his children a small fortune, lol!


ah seriously wtf?!

I coupon at 2 or 3 diff stores. No, I dont waste all I saved on gas lol. If you do, you're clearly not doing it right!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

waresbear said:


> My parents knew a guy that took napkins from cafes, used one side as toilet paper, let it dry by the toilet and then proceeded to use the other side. Ultra gross!!!!! When this man passed away, with all the money he saved in toilet paper, he left his children a small fortune, lol!


Yup ultra-gross! I watched that show on TV called 'Cheapskates' a couple of years ago and one woman (even though she admitted they could afford it) used little squares of towels for the toilet and had a bucket next to the toilet for people to drop their 'used' towel in THEN she would launder them and set them back out again!! She and her husband had four kids!!! Ack ack ack!! It also showed the kids folding the freshly laundered 'toilet towels' and there were big 'skid' stains on them! Gross! Even guests had to use those towels!! Ack ack ack!! 

She was a whackadoo! She also went out to the local soccer/rec parks and picked vegetation of the fields to make salads! Ooh it showed a dog taking a crap on the field while they were filming......yes she turned cheap into nasty for sure!!


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

Ewwwwwww! I've noticed people around here all think they, I guess, entitled to stuff, and want you to basically give everything to them. I've been trying to sell some goats for forever, and every one want them for like $30. I'm like, really? Geesh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

There is thrifty, which is good, then there is cheap which is bad. Yes Muppet I have watched those extreme cheapskates, picking food out of trashbins, come on now!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I've never really found anyone that cheap. Can't really imagine it! 

One thing someone I am related to (through a family marriage) does that irritates me heaps is that she goes to this church place where they get donated food close to it's use-by in order to give to poor people. She goes there and helps out to get "first pick" and gets bags of stuff, but stuff that isn't nutritous - really cheap ice cream, biscuits etc and feeds them to her little kids.

Then she spends near $100 a week on cigarettes, and buys pricey and healthy food for herself. Drives me nuts seeing her kids eating bad food


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

At the moment I am working two jobs - one doing accounts/admin and the other is working as a bathroom attendant at a nightclub; it's not what I want to be doing, but its extra cash. I have a range of products people can "buy". I don't demand money, I do not hound people for money, and if people give me a "tip" it's simply by generosity on their part. I won't bore you with the details of the incredibly rude, ignorant, horrible cows I have to deal with. Nor, will I tell you all the stories and sights that have left me quite mentally scarred lol!

As for cheap; I have numerous people who will come in, use every bit of product I have, and either give me nothing, or else give me a a handful of coppers (1, 2, & 5 cent coins). I'm sorry... I don't want an handful of 1 cent coins anymore than the next person.. infact I would rather somebody give me nothing than a handful of coppers. I also get the IOU's "I'm sorry, I've used such and such, I have no money on me but I will bring it into you next time!". Yup, would you go into a shop, buy a can of coke and tell the person behind the till that?!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

^^^ I always tip the ladies room attendant, If she hands me a towel or even if she just wipes the sink after the person on front of me, she always gets at least a dollar.
I might be cheep in other areas, but in the service industry , never, being a waitress and bartender for years teaches you to be a good tipper.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> Hence why I avoid people lol.
> 
> Its just the way people live nowadays


I'm with you, Roperchick!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whalegirl (Jul 5, 2013)

I have two jobs with two very large retail companies in a very rich area of Long Island. I won't name them for the sake of my job security but one is an enormous coffee chain (my main job) and one is an electronics chain. BOY you wouldn't believe the personalities in this place. They wrote the BOOK on cheap. At the coffee shop people forge coupons or reproduce them even though it clearly states that we don't take reproductions. They'll only give part of the order at the register and when they get their drink they'll ask for all the extra stuff they know we charge for. Even after we are like "okay no problem just let us know when you place your order so we can get that right the first time." One girl literally did it every day until our manager confronted her about it and she didn't come back for two weeks... And then did it again. Or they'll flat out throw a hissy fit to force my hand and get their drinks for free. At the electronics place we have people demanding refunds on years old items, asking for free stuff because a bad previous experience at a different store... The list goes on. The fact that these are grown adults throwing fits like two year olds KILLS me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

My brother in law's dad had property on the side of a hill. He would lay down old carpet on the hillside to kill the weeds. I don't mean a little bit of carpet either, his son replaced carpeting for a living so he a ton of the stuff. He also didn't want the deer eating his apples from the apple trees. Why? I don't know because no one was picking those apples. To stop them he piled up old motorcycle shipping crates under those apple trees. Not only cheap but one ugly eye sore as you drove by and his place was right off one of the main routes out of town.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I sold my brand new $300 roping saddle on ebay for $250

The guy that bought it first emailed me not one, but 4 times in one hour saying if was unreasonably priced and he could find it somewhere else for $100. I told him go for it.

Then he changed face and paid for it.


ONE month after shipping it to him he called me...no freaking clue how he got my # but he left a message saying he wanted his money back because I had misadvertised as a 15" when it was really a 14 1/2" seat..:shock::?

So I called him back, nicely explained that there's no 1/2" differences and eBay policy is 14 days after sale rhere is no refunds or exchanges etc.

So he goes on a rant...and I see it on eBay from him 2 days later for....$800. Needless to say nobody bought it.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I have only ever had 2 yard sales. I had never been to very many yard sales before the first one, so I had the items marked way below most "other" yard sales, as I found out. I mean, when a barely used $25 (retail) item is marked a dollar, people would ask, "would you take fifty cents?". That in itself had value, b/c my family and I laughed about it for years! One lady that never tried to "bargain" and that had bought a lot of stuff told me as I was helping her load her goods into her vehicle that she was buying stuff for her niece whose little daughter had cancer....I promptly gave her pick of any and all the toys (and there was a passel)..take em all if ya want. She hesitated - but I made sure she left w quite a few. So, even at a _yard sale_ you can see "cheap"....but, honorable, too.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

My dad and I were at Tim Horton's one day and there was this guy who was asking everyone in there if they would buy him a donut and everyone said no, including my dad as he only had enough for us.

While we were waiting the guy finally gives up and orders a coffee and a donut and hands the lady a $20 bill...


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

donuts^^^OMG!

I was in some fast food place w my cousin once, she is the type that would have bought the man a dozen donuts. Anyway, we had finished eating and about to go when a man that was, by appearance, very "needy" came in, didn't order, and just sat down. My cousin was debating on whether she should buy him a meal. I was like, "um, lets go..okay?". So, the man asked around for a cigarette, a man offered him one that was apparently a menthol b/c the "needy man" refused and said, rather loudly, "I don't smoke menthols". We left.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Missy May said:


> donuts^^^OMG!
> 
> I was in some fast food place w my cousin once, she is the type that would have bought the man a dozen donuts. Anyway, we had finished eating and about to go when a man that was, by appearance, very "needy" came in, didn't order, and just sat down. My cousin was debating on whether she should buy him a meal. I was like, "um, lets go..okay?". So, the man asked around for a cigarette, a man offered him one that was apparently a menthol b/c the "needy man" refused and said, rather loudly, "I don't smoke menthols". We left.


Exactly why I smoke menthol.......does that make me cheap??? LOL!!!!! When I was poor (really poor student with two jobs) I switched to mentol roll-your-owns because everyone kept 'borrowing' smokes of me and I couldn't afford to keep buying them, nor did I want to be a hold out and say no, once I changed no one wanted to 'borrow' a smoke.....plus they couldn't roll!!!! Same goes with the BBQ lighter I kept on me, no one stole that either!!!:lol:

I'm now beyond having friends 'borrow' smokes and I can buy regular packs!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

^^^^Cigarettes and my lighter I'm super stingy with.

NOBODY GETS THEM from me.

Im so passed the day where I would "lend" a light and never see that one again.

Now I use pink bic lighters...cuz none of the guys wanna use it lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

an aside here, but I have never seen bathroom attendants except in Europe. You have them where you are?


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

My mom is borderline gross cheap :lol: there's an organization here that gets lots of almost-done food from the grocery stores to feed their rescue animals, but they get SO MUCH of it that they can't feed it all to the animals and a friend of hers takes it home to feed to his own cows (and himself). She used to love having him come over and drop off veggies, fruit, bread, etc. 

Now she just steals snips off of all the neighbours plants and we have huge greenhouses full of plants, that's a better way of eating cheap IMO.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Working retail, I've never seen so many cheap people.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> an aside here, but I have never seen bathroom attendants except in Europe. You have them where you are?


Yes, attendants are in the better clubs and venues. 
My boss has "green seats" at Busch stadium, for the baseball Cardinals, there were attendants in that area of the stadium. Green seats are the seats where everything is free, there is a great buffet dinner before the game, then anything you want watching the game, then afterdinner drinks and dessert after the game, except the tickets are $250 a piece. He gave me a few sets (4) of tickets a year, That was the best! Section 1, Row 4, the owners of the team had rows 1-3.
Also in the better restaurants, like at the Ritz Carlton or the Chase Park Plaza., they had attendants in the restrooms, the men's too. It has been a long time since I have been out "clubbing" but attendants were at the fancier clubs as well.

I usually got green seat tickets when the weather wasn't the best.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I suppose if you can afford those clubs, you can afford to give someone a dollar to hand you a towel. Personally, I'll get my own towel.

However, I think I've seen some of that cheap behavior you all are talking about. who hasn't? Garage sales are prime examples. the cheaper you price something, the more a person thinks they should dicker for a lower price. 
Sometimes it would make me so sick I'd refuse to sell it to them at any price.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I suppose if you can afford those clubs, you can afford to give someone a dollar to hand you a towel. Personally, I'll get my own towel.


 I answered your question to the best of my ability, was it necessary to get a little jab in there? And for what? I did not feel that it was necessary. In my opinion of course.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I think that jab was directed more towards the fact that people don't want to tip the attendants. I don't think it was directed at you.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

As the person sitting there - it is frustrating to have the "avoiders" ignore us and take the tissue themselves - we are there for a reason, we are paid to give you that piece of tissue. It takes nothing to give a smile and thank you. 

As I mentioned, myself and my co-worker do not expect any tips. Tips come at the sole discretion of the customer, and there are far more non tippers than tippers. I am friendly by nature, I am stuck in that room for about 5 hours solid, I look forward to friendly people who come in, take the tissue and acknowledge the fact that there is in fact a person sitting there. A quick "how's the weather" makes the hours go significantly quicker.. and in fact I tell my friendly regulars NOT to give me anything - I enjoy the fact that they make the time for me, and treat me with respect, much more than the €2 they are going to throw my way.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> I suppose if you can afford those clubs, you can afford to give someone a dollar to hand you a towel. Personally, I'll get my own towel.


Attendents aren't just at high-dollar places. I've seen them at a few bars up in the city as well. You'll also find them more often in areas that tend to be tourist destinations. 

I guess I always figured their job wasn't just to hand off towels but also to ensure the bathrooms maintained a decent level of cleanliness - especially with the high number of people.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Cat said:


> Attendents aren't just at high-dollar places. I've seen them at a few bars up in the city as well. You'll also find them more often in areas that tend to be tourist destinations.
> 
> I guess I always figured their job wasn't just to hand off towels but also to ensure the bathrooms maintained a decent level of cleanliness - especially with the high number of people.


The Main portion of the job is to hand out tissues, but also keep the place tidy and also "babysit" the customers. For the time we spend there, only a few minutes is to clean - the rest is to sit there with the tissues while keeping an eye on the going on's.. working in a nightclub that includes making sure Betty hasn't fallen asleep in the stall :shock: I had to have security break down a door two weeks ago cus a young lass fell asleep, knickers around her ankles in the stall - no amount of banging on the door woke her and it wasn't until they had kicked the door down and shook her did she stir.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Cheap people .. lol. 

There was a -- very wealthy -- man that used to live in our community. He was the loan shark, basically, because he had money, and would lend it .. with interest.

He lived in a little woodframe house with no electricity. He burned his log LONG-WAYS in the fireplace .. sticking out in the living room .. because he didn't want to use the gas in the chainsaw to cut the log into smaller pieces. He ordered water with meals, unless you were buying .. and he knew exactly where he could cut off his engine and coast into "his" parking place at the corner store in town.

They called him "Soup Bone" ... cheapest man I know.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Maple said:


> The Main portion of the job is to hand out tissues, but also keep the place tidy and also "babysit" the customers. For the time we spend there, only a few minutes is to clean - the rest is to sit there with the tissues while keeping an eye on the going on's.. working in a nightclub that includes making sure Betty hasn't fallen asleep in the stall :shock: I had to have security break down a door two weeks ago cus a young lass fell asleep, knickers around her ankles in the stall - no amount of banging on the door woke her and it wasn't until they had kicked the door down and shook her did she stir.



I would never treat you poorly, if I encountered you in a restroom. I think it's a very odd concept, though, and find it a bit uncomfortable, but whatever. 

You know, I wonder if you couldn't make it rich by writing an exposee on what REALLY goes on in, through the eyes of the "fly on the wall", the restroom attendent, who so many don't see but who sees it ALL!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> an aside here, but I have never seen bathroom attendants except in Europe. You have them where you are?


 
I have seen them ... in TEXAS even! lol Mostly in Irish or English pubs/eateries...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

(whispering....) I always try almond or 2 when I buy those "in bulk" (to make sure they are actually -roasted-). Is it considered as "cheap"?

My former (thankfully!) co-worker (guy with the very good salary) was buying electronics (and not only) with the rebate coupons, sent coupons in, and then returned the items (he did it on regular basis and was very proud of his "extra-income"). 

I also know that some people buy nice dress, keep all tags on, use it once to go to wedding and such, and then return it back in store as "new". Now that is gross IMHO.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Having gone from supremely broke to doing fine I do know what it feels like to need to take napkins from Tim Horton's so there is some tissue for the bathroom at home!
That being said, anyone who makes a habit of it is cheap, not broke.
My father, for example, makes me facepalm regularly. I don't often speak to him but when I do I am reminded of the type of conspiracy theorist, cheap, teen-age-esque person he is. Growing up he taught my brother and I to eat more (as in two or more large dinner helpings) at other people's houses so he didn't have to give more food once we were home; he relies on Starbuck's napkins as a solid supply of back-up toilet paper, facial tissue etc; he also insists on using the stir-sticks from the same coffee shop as kindling in his fireplace and wood stove.
And for the life of me I can't figure out how buying a Starbuck's coffee every day is in any way condusive to saving money.
Odd, also, how money can be better delegated to alcohol, cigarettes and "cigarettes". It really is just an entitled state of mind.
One thing is for certain- I don't regret leaving home!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I always barter for anything whether it is a big store or a sale! 
Does that make me a cheapskate? 

I will say that I was miffed when, having taken 12 boxes packed with books, so heavy 
I strained to lift them, into a charity shop, and I saw an old book I had been trying to find on the side, I asked if I could do a swap and was told " No." I asked what it would cost and was told £1. I had no money with me so as I had more books to bring in I asked if it could be saved for me. When 
I returned a few days later - with another 8 boxes of books, it had been sold.

Sometimes people are labeled as being mean or tight when they aren't really. There are times when I have been broke and unable to pay my way for even the simplest luxury, friends have covered for me on, say, a night out, just as I have done for them.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

I used to know a lady who would stand outside restaurants and fast food places, and get all her meals for free and get gift cards for them. She looked like a homeless person, but wasn't.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

There was a lady when I was in college last year at Olds and she used to sit close to a smoking bin (where you put them out) and she would wait until everyone left and she would smoke the ones that still had some stuff in them LOL


----------

